# Can I make butter flavored oil?



## maryahart (Jun 25, 2009)

I have an old recipe that calls for butter flavored oil. Can I make this by putting margarine or butter and canola oil together? This is the recipe:

Hummingbird Cake
3 c flour 2 c sugar
1 tsp salt 1 tsp soda

Add:
1 1/2 c butter flavored oil 3 eggs, beaten

Stir until thoroughly moist. Do not beat. 
Add:
2 tsp vanilla 1 c nuts
1 8oz can crushed pineapple & juice 1 c coconut
2 c chopped bananas

Mix well. Spoon into 13x8x2 in pan. Bake for 60 min in 350 oven 

Thanks for your help. Mary Ann


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Others may disagree, but I think there is so much else going on, flavor-wise, you might as well just use plain old canola or a totally tasteless oil. If you try to mix butter and oil, you'll throw off the moisture proportions (assuming they were thought-out in the first place).


----------



## maryahart (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks very much, Suzanne. You're right - this cake does have a lot going on already and I think canola oil may just be all I need. Thanks again. Mary Ann


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Couldn't you just use clarified butter? There's no water there.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you still want butterflavor add a drop of butter extract. If you start playing with margarine and butters, you will throw your proportions of solid to liquid and maybe come out with a failure.:lol:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Butter extract? for real, as in it's real butter? is it good? or is it like the stuff aunt jemima added back in the 80's, y'know now with "real butter" flavor. Then everybody was adding that nasty stuff, from popcorn to biscuit mixes. Then either I stopped paying attention or it mostly died off.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You could even go with some of the butter powders, Butter Buds and so forth that are basically butter solids.


----------



## maryahart (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I will try the butter buds with canola oil to give some of the butter flavor. Thanks for your help. Mary Ann


----------

